# Lyric-music Finder



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

http://toget.pchome.com.tw/intro/multimedia_musicplayer/24184_dl.html

For those who likes to sing such as karaoke, this is a nifty lil player that searches on-line for songs you wanna learn but couldn't find lyrics. It even highlights the part being sung.

***If the engine cannot find the lyric then you can upload your own. I think this is still a pretty new program so maybe in the future version they will be more efficient.

Enjoy!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

So, this can put an end to those "what the heck are they saying" songs? 
Like "Excuse me while I kiss this guy"
"Have you ever seen Lorraine"
"Blinded by the light, reved up like a dou...." 
"Gypsy's, Chimpanzee's"
"Bacon carrot biscuits" (Taking care of business)


----------

